# New cage causing some changes in behavior



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

Jasper just got a new cage, and he seems comfortable enough for having only been in it for a week or so. However, his behavior towards me has changed drastically. It's as if he's lost all trust in me. He gets upset when I get close to his cage, he's very aggressive when I change out his food bowls, and even more so when my hand goes in the cage. I have gotten him to eat millet from my hand one time while in the cage, but he wasn't especially pleased about it.

Does he just need more time to adjust, or is it something deeper than that? Maybe he's angry with me for having taken him from his old cage?


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

i really dont know what do you have to do, but is worrying Jasper lost all trust in you  all this bad-tempered is because you change his cage? do you remember something do you did for make ungry him? Or maybe, taminge is scared of something in the new cage... I´m sorry for you and for him... You have to win his confidence with taming exercises everyday: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073&highlight=taming


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

im pretty new to cockatiels myself but have done alot of reading about them and from what i understand cockatiels hate change ! they like things to stay as they are , i read somewhere one persons tiel would only step up on its owner when he was wearing a certain shirt and this went on for months! .. i think maybe go back to the baby steps and try and rebuild the trust bond back up again ? maybe offer him his favourite treats ? .. like i said i don't know too much about them just an idea  hope you manage to get him back to how he was previously must be awful when things like this happen


----------

